# Guidelines 2010 Implementation for NREMT



## Markhk (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

In case you were curious when NREMT will be adopting AHA Guidelines 2010 for their exams, it will be: 

- Nov 1st 2011 (Paramedic)
- Jan 1st 2012 (EMT) 

Importantly, remember that C-A-B is only for cardiac arrest...NREMT will expect medical/trauma assessments to continue to use the A-B-C format. 

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/2010_aha_guidelines.asp


----------



## citizensoldierny (Feb 20, 2011)

Mark,
Thanks much as I"m sitting here reviewing for my NREMT it occurred to met that  CPR has changed and as of yet I haven't . Your post just saved me a bunch of worry and a search for answers.


----------



## Markhk (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds like you're studying hard. Good luck on NREMT! Rock it!


----------

